# Microcontrolador AT89S52



## pilar (Ago 18, 2005)

Hola a todos!  
Soy nueva en el foro y este es mi primer mensaje.
Estoy intentando programar un microcontrolador AT89S52, armé el cable de programación para utilizar la herramienta ISP de Atmel, y estoy trabajando en el entorno de programación Keil. Tengo algunas rutinas simples para encender leds conectados a un puerto, pero no estoy segura de como conectar los pines de los puertos que quedan libres, como otros pines que no utilizo.

Si alguien me puede pasar información espero que me escriba.
Gracias!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 21, 2005)

La verdad no conozco ese micro, pero te puedo decir que normalmente se recomienda utilizar resistencias de pullup en los puertos que no se van a utilizar, esto con el fin de evitar que se induzcan ruidos que afecten el funcionamiento del micro.


----------



## Raflex (Ago 27, 2005)

Hola, efectivamente como dice Li-ion, comunmente se utilizan resistencias hacia vcc, aunque para ese micro no es tan necesario en los puertos 1,2 y 3, esto por su circuiteria interna, te recomiendo que le des una vista a la hoja de datos de intel para el microcontrolador 80c51 (la bajas de la pagina de intel).


----------



## pilar (Ago 30, 2005)

Siguiendo las sugerencias que me dieron conecté los pines del puerto 0 a Vcc a través de resistencias, ya que no los utilizo.
Pero no puedo programar el micro porque el programa ISP de Atmel marca un error al intentar inicializarlo, pidiendome me verifique que la placa esté correctamente encendida y conectada (que sí lo está).
Alquien tiene idea de cual puede ser el problema??
No estoy muy segura de como se debería manejar el tema del reset durante el proceso de carga del programa en el micro.
Gracias!


----------



## Raflex (Sep 3, 2005)

Hola, te sale mejor armar el programador easy downloader 8051 que encuentras en internet, funciona bien.


----------



## pilar (Sep 4, 2005)

Ya solucioné el problema: el cable paralelo que estaba usando para conectar la PC con la placa programadora era demasiado largo y la señal se atenuaba demasiado. Probé conectar la placa directamente al conector DB-25 de la PC y pude cargar el programa y hacer las primeras pruebas.
Saludos!


----------



## Rodryel92 (Nov 2, 2011)

hola. necesito ayuda con este microcontrolador.
estoy tratando de comunicar el visual basic con el AT89S52 mediante el puerto RS-232.
estoy haciendo la simulacion mediante el proteus.
pero necesito ayuda cn el tema re rutinas para el AT89S52.
si alguin puede ayudarme se lo voy a agradecer mucho.


----------

